# Sin City in second hand DVD sections?



## Don Roley (Oct 6, 2005)

I will be back in America for Thanksgiving. I know that Sin City is out on DVD in America. Has anyone seen them in the second hand section of places like Blockbuster? I'll pay full price for new if needed, but would rather not.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 6, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> I will be back in America for Thanksgiving. I know that Sin City is out on DVD in America. Has anyone seen them in the second hand section of places like Blockbuster? I'll pay full price for new if needed, but would rather not.


I have seen it at my local Blockbuster - but the discount for buying used was UNDERWHELMING. Better off, if able, to get it used from Amazon.com - even with shipping charges, it is still less than, IMO, you can get it from Blockbuster. Have a friend order it and pick it up when you are in the States.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 6, 2005)

We've been hunting through the video bins at the local Gamestop stores looking for something else for the kids, and I don't recall seeing Sin City used. I likely would've noticed it. It's out there, but people must be holding on to it!


----------



## goshawk (Oct 6, 2005)

We have it Previously Viewed at my Blockbuster here in Canada, and it's a corporation so I can only assume the same for US. Up here it's $16.99 used, as it's still quite new and v. popular. Maybe wait a few months if that's too much, should go down.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 6, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> I will be back in America for Thanksgiving. I know that Sin City is out on DVD in America. Has anyone seen them in the second hand section of places like Blockbuster? I'll pay full price for new if needed, but would rather not.


Yes.

19.99 new...

17.99 used.


----------



## Navarre (Oct 6, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> We've been hunting through the video bins at the local Gamestop stores looking for something else for the kids


 "Sin City" is a great family movie for children of all ages! It's right up there with Kill Bill, Pulp Fiction, and Natural Born Killers.  lol


----------



## arnisador (Oct 6, 2005)

Heh. My 15 year old desperately wants to see Sin City. I told him, when he's 37, provided that I'm dead by then. (The same rule I have for his sister being able to date.) Sin City is most assuredly for adults!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 6, 2005)

Another possibility for you is to offer a martial art's video, if you have one, in trade to a friend living in America. Like most long term martial artists, you probably have some hanging around that you've outgrown and no longer use. I bet you could even find a trade with a member on MT.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 6, 2005)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Another possibility for you is to offer a martial art's video, if you have one, in trade to a friend living in America. Like most long term martial artists, you probably have some hanging around that you've outgrown and no longer use. I bet you could even find a trade with a member on MT.


  Ha!  Totaly!

  Id trade a copy of Sin City for some Buj material.    Id even buy it brand new, as opposed to used.


----------



## Don Roley (Oct 8, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Ha!  Totaly!
> 
> Id trade a copy of Sin City for some Buj material.    Id even buy it brand new, as opposed to used.



Check your Pm box in a few days after I have had a chance to check my collection. As Kizaru about the "Roley collection" and you will see why I am not opposed to clearing out a bit of space.

Another idea would be to trade things for Japanese anime. What do you think I could get for an episode of Naruto subtitled by me and sent out 12 hours after it was on the air in Japan?


----------



## Don Roley (Oct 29, 2005)

I just went ahead and ordered it from Amazon. I had a lot of other books, like the new ones from Marc MacYoung, that I wanted to get. The selection of books in English here in Japan is somewhat limited. So it was just a matter of adding another DVD to the pile. They will be waiting for me when I arrive.

Thanks for all the help guys!!!!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 30, 2005)

I saw the new 'offense' book from him in the bookstore today. Let us know what you think of it!


----------



## Don Roley (Oct 30, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I saw the new 'offense' book from him in the bookstore today. Let us know what you think of it!



I know him, got picked up from the airport by him and slept on his couch. I am far from an objective source for reviewing him.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 30, 2005)

Heh. Well, thanks for the honesty! So...can he cook?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 16, 2005)

I gotta tell ya I found Sin City last night for $8.00 (used, but very clean) in, of all places, a used kid's clothes shop.  Whooda thunkit?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 16, 2005)

Clean? Sin City? You haven't watched it yet!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 16, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Clean? Sin City? You haven't watched it yet!


 
I watched a little bit last night.  I meant it's not scratched or marred in any visible way 

Looking forward to seeing, though.


----------

